# AWS (American Welding Society) Specifications and Standards



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

AWS (American Welding Society) Specifications and Standards 

This Collection contains following AWS Standards and Specifications: 


AWS A5.1 Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding 
AWS A5.2 Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding 
AWS A5.3 Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding 
AWS A5.4 Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding 
AWS A5.5 Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding 
AWS A5.6 Specification for Covered Copper and Copper Alloy Arc Welding Electrodes R(1991) 
AWS A5.7 Specification for Copper and Copper Alloy Bare Welding Rods and Electrodes R(1991) 
AWS A5.8 Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding 
AWS A5.9 Specification for Bare Stainless Steel Welding Electrodes and Rods 
AWS A5.10 Specification for Bare Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods 
AWS A5.11 Specification for Nickel and Nickel Alloy Welding Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding 
AWS A5.12 Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting 
AWS A5.13 Specification for Solid Surfacing Welding Rods and Electrodes R(1989) 
AWS A5.14/A5.14MSpecification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Bare Welding Electrodes and Rods 
AWS A5.15 Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron 
AWS A5.16 Specification for Titanium and Titanium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods 
AWS A5.17/A5.17MSpecification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding 
AWS A5.18 Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding 
AWS A5.19 Specification for Magnesium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods 
AWS A5.20 Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding 
AWS A5.22 Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Stainless Steel Flux Cored Rods for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding 
AWS A5.23 Specification for Low Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding 
AWS A5.24 Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods 

AWS A5.25 Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding 
AWS A5.26 Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding 
AWS A5.28 Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding 
AWS A5.29 Specification for Low Alloy Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding R(1989) 
AWS A5.30 Specification for Consumable Inserts 
AWS A5.31 Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding 
AWS A5.32 Specification for Welding Shielding Gases 
AWS A9.1 Standard Guide for Describing Arc Welds in Computerized Material Property and Nondestructive Examination Databases 


AWS A9.2 Standard Guide for Recording Arc Weld Material Property and Nondestructive Examination Data in Computerized Databases 


AWS B1.10 Guide for the Nondestructive Inspection of Welds (Supersedes AWS B1.0-77) R(1992) 
AWS B1.11 Guide for the Visual Inspection of Welds 


AWS "B2.1 Standard for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification Replaces AWS D10.9; Reprinted with Errata May 1997" 

AWS B2.1.001 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel, (M-1/P-1, Group 1 or 2), 3/16 Through 3/4 Inch, in the As-Welded Condition, with Backing 


AWS B2.1-1-016Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E7018, As-Welded or PWHT Condition 


AWS B2.1-1-017Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E6010, As-Welded or PWHT Condition 


AWS B2.1-1-018Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Self-Shielded Flux Cored Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E71T-8, As-Welded Condition 


AWS B2.1-1-019Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for CO2 Shielded Flux Cored Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E70T-1 and E71T-1, As-Welded Condition 

AWS B2.1-1-020Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for 75% Ar/25% CO2 Shielded Flux Cored Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E70T-1 and E71T-1, As-Welded or PWHT Condition 

AWS B2.1-1-022Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018, As-Welded or PWHT Condit 


AWS B2.1-1-026Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill) Followed by E7018, As-Welded or PWHT Cond 


AWS B2.1-1-027Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Self-Shielded Flux Cored Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 3/4 Inch Thick, E71T-11, As-Welded Condition 

AWS B2.1-1-201Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 3/4 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Co 


AWS B2.1-1-202Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 3/4 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Wel 


AWS B2.1-1-203Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 3/4 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill), As-Welded Condition, Primarily Pipe Applicat 


AWS B2.1-1-204Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 3/4 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill Root with the Balance Vertical Uphill), As-W 


AWS B2.1-1-205Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Uphill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-Wel 


AWS B2.1-1-206Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E6010 (Vertical Downhill) Followed by E7018 (Vertical Uphill), As-W 


AWS B2.1-1-207Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, ER70S-2, As- Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications 


AWS B2.1-1-208Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, E7018, As-Welded or PWHT Condition, Primarily Pipe Applications 

AWS B2.1-1-209Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Followed by Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, ER70S-2 and E7018, As-Welded o 

AWS B2.1-1-210Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding with Consumable Inserts of Carbon Steel (M-1/ P-1/S-1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, INMs-1 and ER70S-2, As-Welded or PWHT Condit 


AWS B2.1-1-211Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding with Consumable Inserts Followed by Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1/P-1/S- 1, Group 1 or 2), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick INMs-1 

AWS B2.1.006 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel to Austenitic Stainless Steel (M-1 to M-8 or P-8), 10 Through 18 Gage, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 


AWS B2.1.007 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Galvanized Steel, 10 Through 18 Gage, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 

AWS B2.1.008 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Carbon Steel (M-1, Group 1), 10 Through 18 Gage, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 

AWS B2.1-8-024Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel (M-8/P-8/S-8, Group 1), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, As-Welded Condition 


AWS B2.1-8-025Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Followed by Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel (M-8/P-8/S-8, Group 1), 1/8 Through 1-1/2 Inch Thick, As-Welded Condition 


AWS B2.1.009 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel (M-8 or P-8), 10 Through 18 Gage, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 


AWS B2.1.010 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Carbon Steel to Austenitic Stainless Steel (M-1 to M-8 or P-8), 10 Through 18 Gage, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 


AWS B2.1.011 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Galvanized Steel, 10 Through 18 Gauge, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 

AWS B2.1.012 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel, (M-1, Group 1), 10 Through 18 Gauge, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 


AWS B2.1.013 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel, (M-8/P8) 10 Through 18 Gauge, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 


AWS B2.1.014 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Carbon Steel to Austenitic Stainless Steel, (M-1 to M-8 or P-8), 10 Through 18 Gauge, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 

AWS B2.1.015 Standard Welding Procedure Specification (WPS) for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Aluminum, (M-22 or P-22), 10 Through 18 Gauge, in the As-Welded Condition, with or without Backing 
AWS B2.2 Standard for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification 

AWS B4.0 Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds 
AWS B5.9 
AWS C1.1 Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding 
AWS C1.3 Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding Coated Low Carbon Steels R(1987) 
AWS C2.14 Corrosion Tests of Flame-Sprayed Coated Steel 19-Year Report 
AWS C2.16 Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification 
AWS C2.18 Guide for the Protection of Steel with Thermal Sprayed Coatings of Aluminum and Zinc and Their Alloys and Composites 

AWS C3.2 Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength of Brazed Joints in Shear R(1992) 
AWS C3.4 Specification for Torch Brazing 

AWS C3.7 Specification for Aluminum Brazing 
AWS C3.8 Recommended Practices for Ultrasonic Inspection of Brazed Joints 
AWS C4.2 Operator's Manual for Oxyfuel Gas Cutting 
AWS C4.3 Operators Manual for Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torch Operation 

AWS C5.1 Recommended Practices for Plasma-Arc Welding 
AWS C5.2 Recommended Practices for Plasma Arc Cutting R(1994) 
AWS C5.3 Recommended Practices for Air Carbon Arc Gouging and Cutting 
AWS C5.4 Recommended Practices for Stud Welding 
AWS C5.5 Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding R(1994) 
AWS C5.6 Recommended Practices for Gas Metal Arc Welding R(1994) 
AWS C5.7 Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding R(1994) 

AWS C5.10 Recommended Practices for Shielding Gases for Welding and Plasma Arc Cutting 
AWS C6.1 Recommended Practices for Friction Welding 

AWS C7.1 Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding 

AWS D1.1 Structural Welding Code - Steel 
AWS D1.2 Structural Welding Code Aluminum 
AWS D1.3 Structural Welding Code - Sheet Steel Second Edition 

AWS D1.4 Structural Welding Code - Reinforcing Steel 
AWS D1.5 Bridge Welding Code 
AWS D3.5 Guide for Steel Hull Welding 

AWS D3.6 Specification for Underwater Welding 
AWS D3.7 Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding 

AWS D8.5 Recommended Practices for Automotive Portable-Gun Resistance-Spot Welding; Supplement - 1969" 

AWS D8.7 Recommended Practices for Automotive Weld Quality-Resistance Spot Welding (SAE J 1188) R(1994) 


AWS D8.8 Specification for Automotive and Light Truck Components Weld Quality - Arc Welding SAE HS J1196 


AWS D8.9 Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials SAE D8.9 


AWS D9.1 Sheet Metal Welding Code 

AWS D10.4 Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing R(1992) 
AWS D10.6 Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Pipe and Tubing 
AWS D10.7 Recommended Practices for Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe; Errata R(1992)" 
AWS D10.8 Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing R(1992) 

AWS D10.10 Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing 
AWS D10.11 Recommended Practices for Root Pass Welding of Pipe without Backing R(1992) 
AWS D10.12 Recommended Practices and Procedures for Welding Low Carbon Steel Pipe 
AWS D10.13 Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Pipe and Tubing for Medical Gas Systems 

AWS D11.2 Guide for Welding Iron Castings 
AWS D14.1 Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes and Other Material Handling Equipment R(1991) 
AWS D14.2 Specification for Metal Cutting Machine Tool Weldments 
AWS D14.4 Specification for Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment R(1991) 

AWS D14.6 Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment 
AWS F1.1 Method for Sampling Airborne Particulates Generated by Welding and Allied Processes 
AWS F1.2 Laboratory Method for Measuring Fume Generation Rates and Total Fume Emission of Welding and Allied Processes 
AWS F1.3 Sampling Strategy Guide for Evaluating Contaminants in the Welding Environment 
AWS F1.4 Methods for Analysis of Airborne Particulates Generated by Welding and Allied Processes 
AWS F1.5 Methods for Sampling and Analyzing Gases from Welding and Allied Processes 

AWS F2.1 Recommended Safe Practice for Electron Beam Welding and Cutting 
AWS F2.2 Lens Shade Selector 
AWS F3.1 Guide for Welding Fume Control 
AWS F4.1 Recommended Safe Practices for the Preparation for Welding and Cutting of Containers and Piping 
AWS F6.1 Method for Sound Level Measurement of Manual Arc Welding and Cutting Processes R(1989)


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

aws d1.1

http://www.zshare.net/download/136149775556dbfb


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (29 يونيو 2008)

AWS D1.1 2004

Structural Steel Welding Code


http://rapidshare.com/files/19717608/ANSI-AWS_D1.1_2004.rar


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك استاذ احمد على هذه المعلومات


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (23 يوليو 2008)

نرجوا من ادارة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_hazem123 (23 يوليو 2008)

*جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*


----------



## mr ali ali (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا خي على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تلميذا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks a lot a nice continuation


----------



## saer_mounir (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور مشكوور


----------



## اشرف مجاهد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو منكم ان تكون الاكواد ملفات مرفقة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## shero2011 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

بجد شكرا خالص


----------



## amine_steel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

نرجوا من ادارة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم الغمري (26 يناير 2009)

برجاء اخي العزيز اعادة رفع هذة الملفات مرة اخري و ذلك لأن لينكات التحميل توقفت
و انا محتاج كل المعلومات الخاصة بالـ aws ضروري و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## API (3 فبراير 2009)

pleas provide me
AWS WIT-E:2008
thanks


----------



## Al-Turki (17 فبراير 2009)

عفوا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mohamed shehta (19 فبراير 2009)

aws2.4لو ممكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ABDOU3 (25 فبراير 2009)

thank you thank you very very very mutch


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 مارس 2009)

aws *******.pdf

http://depositfiles.com/files/jx34fi4yu

all part of AWS

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712833/bad94b80/AWS_Collectionpart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712640/660fa1f7/AWS_Collectionpart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712438/24116b6c/AWS_Collectionpart3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712245/116cfda4/AWS_Collectionpart4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712051/c9edc92/AWS_Collectionpart5.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59711910/291bd61/AWS_Collectionpart6.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59711749/ca4dc8a/AWS_Collectionpart7.html


ANSI-AWS_D1.1_2008.pdf

http://dc122.4shared.com/download/85017136/b31c3baf/AWS_2008.rar


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 مارس 2009)

AWS PART A

http://depositfiles.com/files/f5cwtc7j0


AWS PART B

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OXZI70LN


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 مارس 2009)

AWS PART C

http://depositfiles.com/files/youhaamg3

AWS PART F

http://depositfiles.com/files/itcfoi59b


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (6 مارس 2009)

AWS PART D

http://files.filefront.com/Drar/;13415797;/fileinfo.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 مارس 2009)

*نرجوا من ادارة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## سعيد بخيت (15 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتو ابي دورات في welding inspocter الي يعرف وين تنعقد بالسعوديه يعطيني خبر


شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 مارس 2009)

يرجى الدخول على موضوع
مثبــت: كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection ‏ 
م.مجدي عليان 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37530

وعرض مشكلتك بة وستجد الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## م.الصفي (17 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## a_tawfik2007 (16 مايو 2009)

لماذا لا تعمل تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## a_tawfik2007 (16 مايو 2009)

لا تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 يونيو 2009)

AWS all parts
newc link


http://www.4shared.com/file/59712833/bad94b80/AWS_Collectionpart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712640/660fa1f7/AWS_Collectionpart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712438/24116b6c/AWS_Collectionpart3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712245/116cfda4/AWS_Collectionpart4.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59712051/c9edc92/AWS_Collectionpart5.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59711910/291bd61/AWS_Collectionpart6.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/59711749/ca4dc8a/AWS_Collectionpart7.html​


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 يونيو 2009)

نرجوا من ادارة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## [email protected] (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ احمد على هكذا موضوع


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عيدالسلام (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك وفقك ووفقنا جميعاً للخير والسلام


----------



## appess (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك
وشكرا جزيلا
يرجى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## islamiccastel (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مواضيعك كلها مميزة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جززززززززززززززززيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى الاعزاء 
واتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## حسام شحادة (8 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير
بس تكفون عندي امتحان الشهر القادم في الهند
بخصوص اللحام من AWS ( welding inspector certification( وبدي منكم امتحانات في هذ الموضوع ان توفر اقيم نفسي فيها
او مساعدة عن كيفية الامتحان


----------



## dodge_v (13 مارس 2010)

very useful


----------



## ماني عبدو (27 أبريل 2011)

لكم منا كامل الشكر و الامتنان و التقدير


----------

